

Dell Infinity 15-inch XPS laptop - xendo
http://www.theverge.com/2015/6/3/8717975/dell-xps-15-infinity-display-computex-2015

======
MrUnderhill
Looks phenomenal.

Hopefully this means quadcore Broadwell (announced yesterday[1]), Nvidia 9xxM
and USB C, in a ~14" frame, while keeping most of the good stuff from the
current gen XPS15. Perhaps even 32GB RAM?

Alas, getting one with a regular 1080p screen, but otherwise fully spec'ed, is
perhaps too much to hope for. If XPS13 is anything to go by, the 4k screens
drain too much battery to be worth it, imho.

As with the XPS13, the webcam seems to be awkwardly placed (a consequence of
the bezel being too thin to house one), but I could live with that.

[1] [http://appleinsider.com/articles/15/06/02/intel-announces-
qu...](http://appleinsider.com/articles/15/06/02/intel-announces-quad-core-
mobile-broadwell-chips-but-apple-likely-to-stay-away)

